# New ATOMLAB fork



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah i dont know if you all have seen this yet but its the new atomlab fork.

http://www.declinemagazine.com/Nucleus/COMMUNITY.php?itemid=810

i reckon its looks pretty smooth and with a $225 price tag its sure to be a hit.
20mm thru axle
5 lbs
60mm travel

the only real downside i guess is that you cant adjust it for anything other that street/DJ(although you probably wouldnt want to).

mitch


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i dont like it being upside down


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I think they may be on to something there. This fork is obviously designed for the bmx crowd that don't have any interest in getting a bike with a squishy 100mm+ travel mtn bike fork. It looks like a bmx fork, is strong, simple, not-too-heavy, inexpensive, and will ride similar to the way a bmx with a rigid fork rides but will just take off a little edge on the hits. The fact that it's "upside down" and doesn't look like a conventional mtn suspension fork will just make it more popular with the bmx crowd.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

This has been posted already a few months back.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

well atleast we know someone who wont buy this fork.....dirtjumper3, its too "BMXy" for him



lol


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

I like the idea- cheap, simple, and "strong as hell." Unfortunately it reminds me of something off a Wal-mart bike.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

That fork looks pretty nice and I definetly love the price! Hopefully someone will do a comparo of the atomlab fork and the dmr trailblade 2...both around the same price and both with the same purpose...


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> well atleast we know someone who wont buy this fork.....dirtjumper3, its too "BMXy" for him
> 
> lol


ya, i hate it!

but actualy it doesn't look so BMXy, more like a beach cruzer :blush:


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks good, I would buy it, could be a little cheaper though IMO


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I dunno, I'm thinking it will feel really weird with just the spring and all if you're coming from an oil/spring/air fork like a classic zocchi DJ or even a really good one like a Pike or something . . .

I'm skeptical of it until I ride one, which will probably be never. 

It seems to me this thing will only really take huge hits, which kind of defeats the purpose I think (why bother with suspension then?) , but I really don't have much of an educated opinion on it . . .

I don't really like how it looks either . . .

but who knows if i'm wrong or not?

sure I'd rock one if it came on my bike stock and the bike had really good stuff on it, but i can't say I'd buy one cause I needed a new fork . . .

but a thought, stick on something to take pegs . ..


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

a black version would be sweet.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I dunno, I'm thinking it will feel really weird with just the spring and all if you're coming from an oil/spring/air fork like a classic zocchi DJ or even a really good one like a Pike or something . . .
> 
> I'm skeptical of it until I ride one, which will probably be never.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you be starting a new thread soon or something?


----------



## Das Hünter (Aug 22, 2007)

*Im diggin the new ATOMLAB*

Im really diggin this fork, less hassel, you dont have to adjust anything, that maybe a downside for those who are picky on exactly how their forks feel. But I espesially like the reverse stansions and stuff, looks sick and for an urban its just what i need. hells yea! for the price it looks totally worth it and if your ridin 24's or 26's it comes in both sizes.

sickness


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

you dont know how excited i am. if anybody rembers i posted that pic of my fork ziptied. i've been waiting for it to come out. extremly excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

so if there is just a spring in there, what keeps it from rebounding like a pogo stick?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

punkmountainbiker said:


> so if there is just a spring in there, what keeps it from rebounding like a pogo stick?


i was wondering the same thing..


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

It probably does rebound like a pogo. Just with so little travel and maybe a small bottom out bumper you probably wouldn't notice it.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The elastomer stack provides the rebound damping. Kinda like an old Judy. I think I need to call Mike today. I like it.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

In case yall didn't know the trailking frame is out. That frame looks super nice in my opinion!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

TXneedmountain said:


> In case yall didn't know the trailking frame is out. That frame looks super nice in my opinion!


yeah! i was checking it out the other day. looks real nice,


----------

